# This was moms pillow



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

now it's Gadgets.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG! I just practically fell off my chair! That is soooo adorably funny! :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Ha ha LMAO - youve lost that one Mom :lol:


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Awww what a cutie.
Funny how hes laying...Bentley lays in all kinds of funny ways as well!

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

aren't they cute when they lare lying on their back  i really love gadget !!

kisses nat


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Awwwwwww how funny!!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

PRICELESS!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

A little angel !


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Yep, I think he has claimed it as his own.


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

LOL!! Yep, I'd say he is pretty happy to take over that pillow.  Angel tends to do that with blankets. My daughter had a nice polar fleece blanket that she always slept with but one day Angel decided it suited her better so it eventually became hers.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

He cannot get any cuter!! Looks Like his coat is starting to come back in


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Gadget always takes the cutest pictures!!!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

That's so cute. They are wonderful thieves aren't they?


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh My! That one almost made me fall down laughing. I think that Gadget is the most adorable. He always has such an expressive, comical expression on his little face.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

wonderful


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

That is so cute and of course Mom doesn't mind one little bit. :angel5:


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Absolutely adorable. :love5:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

lol what a goof!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

v.v.v.v funny


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

They want what they want when they want it. :lol:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Gadget is always too cute. MY PILLOW :lol: :lol:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

The key word here is "was" - this "was" mommy's pillow. Now it is Gadget's pillow. LOL

Yep, I "had" one of those pillows too. Now it is Jasmine's pillow. :lol: 

Oh, the sacrifices we make for our furbabies.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

OMG I just saw this!! That is so freakin adorable!!! Gizmo takes ownership of blankies and fluffy stuff too...lol...

Gadget is so cute! :love5: His coloring is alot like my Gizzie...although his hair is alot fluffier....

Hugs to you and your baby


----------

